# Inhouse Pharmacy question...



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys,I was wondering if anyone has ordered from "Inhouse Pharmacy", particularly, if anyone has ordered the generic version of Zelnorm from them? I am wondering if it's a legitimate website and if the drug actually works?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi AliKaye---i just private-messaged you back...


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

AliKaye said:


> Hey guys,I was wondering if anyone has ordered from "Inhouse Pharmacy", particularly, if anyone has ordered the generic version of Zelnorm from them? I am wondering if it's a legitimate website and if the drug actually works?


I order from them exclusively. I used to order from medsmex but they are 3x the cost and I think maybe now it's shut down. The generic works the same for me as the brand Zelnorm. A word of caution: Please don't use a credit card. Get a virtual credit card from the bank for 1x use. My card (and others) were hacked into using both medsmex and inhousepharmacy. Happened to me once with each company! So I only use a gift credit card from the bank. The customer service is very good at inhousepharmacy and also I get my med very quickly! Good luck. Tiss


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Tiss said:


> I order from them exclusively. I used to order from medsmex but they are 3x the cost and I think maybe now it's shut down. The generic works the same for me as the brand Zelnorm. A word of caution: Please don't use a credit card. Get a virtual credit card from the bank for 1x use. My card (and others) were hacked into using both medsmex and inhousepharmacy. Happened to me once with each company! So I only use a gift credit card from the bank. The customer service is very good at inhousepharmacy and also I get my med very quickly! Good luck. Tiss


Thanks guys,What is the most anyone has ordered at one time from them? I am thinking of ordering just 100 pills the first time because I'm not sure how it works with customs...I'm taking the advice about my card, I went to my bank and told them I wanted to purchase something online but didn't want to take any risks, so they helped me open up another account with just the amount of my purchase in it, and nothing more. So hopefully that will work.Also,I read somewhere else on the boards that someone heard India might stop manufacturing Tegibs, has anyone else heard this?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

the most i've ever ordered from inhouse is 100 pills. kathleen posted this very informative link with the fda info on drug importation--it talks about personal use and mentions a three supply. and i've read the three months thing elsewhere so i have always stuck with that. http://www.fda.gov/ForIndustry/ImportProgram/ucm173751.htmi read that post too about india might stop manufacturing tegibs...haven't read/heard about it anywhere else. sure would like to know more about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Alright, I ordered, and this is the site I ordered from:http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/BUT I later came across another site somehow during an internet search for a website with a different address, so I don't think it's the right place but it's also called inhouse pharmacy:http://www.chicstate.com/I ordered from the first address, and just want to be sure I ordered from the right one! Is that the same website everyone else is using? I did get all of the emails, and I just got the "your order was shipped today" email with the tracking number, but I'm wondering how useful the tracking number will be? I went to USPS and entered it in and it said it was invalid or whatever...are you guys usually able to track your packages from them right away or does it take a while?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I haven't heard about that website but I use inhousepharmacy so I don't know if it is one and the same as yous. I order 100 pills at a time.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

I just received a package of 300. It took two weeks to the day to come from order to doorstep. Oh, actually two days less since I wasn't home and had to sign the slip so they would leave it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no i haven't heard anything about the chicstate site either...oh yes it could take a while for the tracking number to show up at the usps website--maybe a day or even two. especially when it originates in a foreign country. and then sometimes usps has trouble with track and confirm--website problems-- and it takes a little longer. a lot of times their tracking gets updated at night. (i'm retired (thankfully) from usps..) and also--inhouse is in the south pacific--vanuatu--in different time zone...they are about fifteen hours ahead of us (usa-eastern daylight time). so that might make a difference with tracking..not sure??oh and make sure and put in all the letters--the rr and the vu--as well as the number when you track it--that's the whole number.try the number again tomorrow am--it'll probably show up then.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

annie7 said:


> no i haven't heard anything about the chicstate site either...oh yes it could take a while for the tracking number to show up at the usps website--maybe a day or even two. especially when it originates in a foreign country. and then sometimes usps has trouble with track and confirm--website problems-- and it takes a little longer. a lot of times their tracking gets updated at night. (i'm retired (thankfully) from usps..) and also--inhouse is in the south pacific--vanuatu--in different time zone...they are about fifteen hours ahead of us (usa-eastern daylight time). so that might make a difference with tracking..not sure??oh and make sure and put in all the letters--the rr and the vu--as well as the number when you track it--that's the whole number.try the number again tomorrow am--it'll probably show up then.


Whew that was quick, I looked up the tracking information again and it said it left Port Vila today. I'm looking forward to getting it, and I hope it works, but it's been so long since I've taken the regular Zelnorm that I'm worried my poor digestive system is just too far gone. I'll update more when I get it and when I try it out, so cross your fingers for me! You've all been so helpful I can't even begin to explain what a comfort it is to have people to talk to about things like these


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

We understand!! Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lit'lNutz (Jun 10, 2009)

AliKaye said:


> Hey guys,I was wondering if anyone has ordered from "Inhouse Pharmacy", particularly, if anyone has ordered the generic version of Zelnorm from them? I am wondering if it's a legitimate website and if the drug actually works?


----------



## Lit'lNutz (Jun 10, 2009)

DO NOT ORDER FROM INHOUSE!I was desperate for zelnorm.. i used to order to medmex and it worked great. They stopped shipping to Canada, so i tried inhouse. It doesn't work. It's not zelnormIf you live in the states, order from medsmex.com and you will have your product!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have used both products from medsmex and inhousepharmacy. The generic from inhousepharmacy works the same for me. I did get a bad batch many years ago from Canada (whenthey were still selling it--I live in the states) and I think it's because it was exposed to high heat for long time. I live where it gets to over 100 in the summer and I think it sat in the PO truck all day!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

like tiss, i have taken both medsmex zelnorm and inhouse tegibs and yes the generic from inhouse works just as well for me as script i had for novartis' zelnorm way back in the good ol days when zelnorm was still on the market here in the usa.it's like they say--your mileage may vary--we're all so different in how our bodies react to meds..


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

annie7 said:


> like tiss, i have taken both medsmex zelnorm and inhouse tegibs and yes the generic from inhouse works just as well for me as script i had for novartis' zelnorm way back in the good ol days when zelnorm was still on the market here in the usa.it's like they say--your mileage may vary--we're all so different in how our bodies react to meds..


The Medsmex site lists their drug as "zelnorm" but underneath it says "zelmac", and I think zelmac is just another generic/brand of zelnorm just like tegibs anyway. I'm willing to try the tegibs first because if I ordered from Medsmex, you only get 30 pills and it costs over $100! If I ended up taking it 2x a day that's only 15 days. So I'm hoping tegibs works, I know generics can work differently because I take generic versions of my other meds but I'm going to give it a week or two and see. I'm going to try not to get my hopes up because it hasn't even gotten here yet, but I really do hope it works. I used to live in Michigan so I wouldn't have been to worried about the heat thing, but right now I live in the southeast and it is 100 degrees outside today which worries me, but I'm hoping that since they require a signature now, at least it won't be left to sit out on my porch or in my mailbox all day....Ahh I don't like all of this anxiety!


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll second what Annie and Tiss said. For a long time I've used BOTH zelmac from medsmex and tegibs from inhouse. They both work about the same for me, which is to say, a little but much less than they used to (which could be my body).As far as heat damage, I'm concerned about that too even though I don't live in a hot climate. Inhouse ships from Vanuatu in the South Pacific. It's a long way to come and plenty of opportunity to be exposed to heat at stops along the way. But that could happen to a shipment from Mexico too. We just don't know and we are taking a chance. I guess that's the best argument for ordering only a little at a time, spread out the risk.p.s. you can order more than 30 from medsmex. I think they require paperwork for orders over $300 though. And you're right, they are much more expensive (I thought still under $100/box though?). That's why I won't order from them any more, I don't feel it's worth it to pay that much for something that only does me a little good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for your input...I'm hoping the tegibs works just fine, I ordered on the 24th so I'm still waiting for my package - I guess the shipping information doesn't really update that much, it still says something like "foreign international dispatch" and that my package left Port Vila on the 24th.I have another question for you guys,From what I can remember about Zelnorm (it's literally been like 3 or 4 years since I last took it) when I took it, especially first starting out, I can remember having to go to the bathroom within the hour, and it was a very "fluid" movement, and there would usually be a couple more afterwards. But I don't remember cramping up like I do with laxatives, or having any real pain. The watery movements tapered off after taking it for a while and then it just helped regulate my system.I was wondering, what are your experiences with zelnorm, and does the tegibs work in a similar way? Any input would be great, I'm curious as to how zelnorm worked for other people. It's been so long since I last took it that my memory is fuzzy.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My experience was much the same. The watery stools for a couple of weeks and then things settled down. I didn't go thru any transition from the brand zelnorm to the generic. I remember a wise person on the BB (Rose) who said once "less is better with zelnorm". I have found that to be true for myself. 3mg seems to work better than 6mg but everybody is different.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

actually, zelnorm never really worked well for me.the first day i took it--6 mg in the am--i had a large--somewhat loose but no d--bm--very complete like everything had been flushed out of me. i felt terrific afterward--no cramps, no nausea, no bloating, no pain. it was like a miracle. i was estatic. the next day i had a sort of medium bm and didn't feel as good afterwards--some bloating, fullness. and the following days--nothing. i was back to my regular bm's--incomplete, lots of bloating, nausea, etc.and i began to experiment with different doses etc etc and finally realized zelnorm just wouldn't work properly--like a bowel regulator--for me. so i started taking it only a couple times a week--like a laxative. and then it would work pretty much like the first time (more or less).tegibs-and medsmex zelnorm--work exactly the same way for me as zelnorm did.but we're all so very different in how meds work for us so really the only way to know is to try it for yourself. good luck! hope tegibs works well for you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh and i should add that it is important--at least for me--to take tegibs (or zelnorm) as directed by the accompanying instructions: take it an hour before a meal. i found that if i deviated much from that it wouldn't work at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Ahhrgg...I ordered from inhouse on July 24th...and it's still not here! The only information I have from the usps tracking is: "Inbound International Arrival, July 28, 2010, 7:04 pm, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)"...no updates since. Has anyone else's order ever taken this long to get to them? I'm hoping it didn't get seized at customs or lost or something. This is the first time I've ordered from them so I don't have anything to compare it to...but I swear, all of the wondering has got my stomach up in knots!Have anyone else's orders taken 2 or 3 weeks to come?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i did have that one order in april 2009 that took about two weeks to get to me. it was tied up in customs for a week. ny customs handles a huge volume of parcels and like most companies, usps has cut back on the number of employees so sometimes things get backed up. from my personal experience, you don't usually get an out-of-customs scan although i did one time. you should get a scan once it arrives at your post office.you do have to sign for registered mail and if you're not home when they attempt delivery, the mail carrier will leave you a small (about 3x5) peach/pink colored notice in your mailbox notifying you of the attempt. sometimes these little notices get overlooked by customers when they go through their mail; other times they fall out of the mail when you take it out of the mailbox--i had this happen to me once--my box is out on the road--the notice dropped out as i pulled the mail from the box to my car and it almost blew away but i jumped out and caught it. if you don't respond to your first notice (by picking up your registered at the po or contacting usps for re-delivery) five days later usps will put a reminder notice in your box telling you when the registered will be sent back. they give you fifteen days to get it and then it's sent back.you might want to print out your tracking history and take that into your po and ask if it's come in yet or if it's been notified and somehow you missed the notification slip. or maybe it's still enroute--registered mail is slow. express is much faster but inhouse doesn't provide that option. it's frustrating having to wait. hope it comes soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Well my order from inhouse finally came today...but I don't think it is working for me. I took 1 tablet this afternoon on a completely empty stomach, and took another 1/2 tablet an hour later...but 6 hours later nothing has happened. Has anyone else had to take it for a couple of days before it starts to work, or does it usually start working right away? From what I can remember I think when I used to take the real thing, 4+ years ago, I remember going within an hour or two of taking it. The tablets I got are the little round white ones. I'll try taking another tablet tonight. I thought about taking a dulcolax as well but I really hate taking them. Then again, I don't like looking 6 months pregnant and feeling like my belly is full of concrete either...Right now I have a teeny bit of gas but I am also currently taking an antibiotic and I think that might be what's causing the gas.Maybe I should try doubling up the dose in the morning, and take 2?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

when i was experimenting with zelnorm i found that it would never work for me when taken during the day. zelnorm (and tegibs )only work if i take it in the am, about a half hour before drinking black coffee and an hour before eating solid food. it usually works about an hour or so after eating--sometimes sooner, sometimes later.i started out with one six mg tablet. about a year or so ago i started taking two (12 mg) in the am. back in the day people posted that their docs and pharmacists told them it was ok to take two at once if one didn't work--but that was to be the total dose for the day: two 6 mg tabs in the am instead one one tab in am and one in pm.especially since this is a med from a foreign online pharm, i would probably proceed with caution first before jumping right to two tabs. maybe see if one in the am before breakfast works, see how i feel with the one tab-- side effects etc and go from there.good luck.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh -- one more thing.also back in the day some people posted that they had found that zelnorm didn't work for them when they were backed up--and i've found the same thing true for me as well. it's a bowel regulator and for me at least and some others it didn't seem to work on backed-up stool--just helps to keep stool moving along. so you might want to take that ducolax or whatever if you're feeling really backed up and then start up fresh with tegibs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

annie7 said:


> oh -- one more thing.also back in the day some people posted that they had found that zelnorm didn't work for them when they were backed up--and i've found the same thing true for me as well. it's a bowel regulator and for me at least and some others it didn't seem to work on backed-up stool--just helps to keep stool moving along. so you might want to take that ducolax or whatever if you're feeling really backed up and then start up fresh with tegibs.


Thanks for the advice Annie. Now that you say that, I do remember seeing some people talking about that, I'm going to try the dulcolax tonight and make sure I'm all cleaned out before I try the tegibs again, and then I'll give it another go.


----------



## lukeperry (Oct 20, 2010)

hey guys - inhouse is now shut down by pharmawatchers legit"scr1pt"http://open.salon.com/blog/gypsyrose1972/2010/09/30/inhouse_pharmacy_shut_downwell i found some alternatives that ships indian medicines to US - http://www.pharmaplax.com , http://buysafedrugs.com operated on cyprus, verified by many US customersbefore ordering - call their customer support to check


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i recently got the following e-mail from inhouse--they changed their name and e-mail address and you can still order tegibs from them using their inhousepharmacy.biz address. they still ship to usa under this name. here's the e-mail:"Dear CustomerYou may be aware that hundreds of online pharmacies have recently been shut down by LegitScript.com's program to ban online pharmacies outside the United States. We are now being targeted by LegitScript and as of now InhousePharmacy.com is no longer able to supply products into the United States.You can now purchase as normal from our new site www.inhousepharmacy.biz (note the ".biz" instead of .com). We are the same people with the same products, prices and service you have always enjoyed."also see this thread in the constipation meds board for more inhouse info concerning this change: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/130130-where-to-order-tegibs-now-inhousepharmacy-no-longer-shipping-to-us/page__pid__809859#entry809859


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Tiss said:


> "less is better with zelnorm". I have found that to be true for myself. 3mg seems to work better than 6mg but everybody is different.


..i also break apart the 6mg pills and only take 3mg at a time. 3mg makes everything flush out, while 6mg does not (for me)


----------

